# Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich kenne jemanden, dem ein Grundstück gehört wo direkt ein Fluss angrenzt. Der Fluss ist soweit mir bekannt von einem Verein gepachtet. Darf ich vom Privatgrundstück aus mit Erlaubnis vom Eigentümer ohne weiteres am Fluss angeln oder ist das schon Schwarzfischen? Bin mir da überhaupt nicht sicher.


----------



## Astarod (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

das hast du dir doch selbst beantwortet,der Fluß ist Vereinsgewässer und gehört nicht dem mit dem Grundstück!
Also kein angeln ohne Vereinsschein!!


----------



## siloaffe (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Sehe ich auch so! 
Selbst wenn die Grundstücksgrenze in der mitte des Flusses wäre dürftest du es nicht da er dann noch lange kein Fischereirecht hat! 

Markus


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Wenn ein Pächter des Gewässers existiert, dann liegt das Fischereirecht erstmal in dem Umfang bei ihm, indem er es laut Vertrag gepachtet hat - in der Regel dann auch exklusiv!

Also - entscheidet der Pächter, wer in welchem Umfang an "seinem" Gewässer angeln darf --> also in der Regel Vereinsmitglieder, falls vorhanden -->evtl. noch Gastangler mit Gastkarten, falls solche überhaupt angeboten werden!

Wer dann dort angelt, unter Verletzung dieses fremden Fischereirechts, der macht sich in aller Regel wegen Fischwilderei (§ 293 StGB) strafbar, weil´s ein Fluss ist - bei einem Fließgewässer ist es kein (versuchter) Diebstahl (§ 242 StGB), der es bei einem See etc. wohl auch mal sein könnte!

Ich rate dringend davon ab, es einfach "mal zu versuchen", weil diese Strafverfahren recht teuer enden können - selbst wenn es eine Einstellung für Ersttäter gibt!

Wollt ihr dort angeln, dann wendet Euch besser an den Pächter, um auf "Nummer sicher" zu gehen - dieser kann Euch das Angeln dort gestatten - aber - lasst es Euch* IMMER schriftlich* geben - ein "von mir aus dürft ihr dort angeln" - von irgendwem würde mir dabei nicht ausreichen!!!

Ein Grundstück zu haben, was nur "am" Gewässer angrenzt gibt erstmal keinerlei Rechte in Sachen Fischerei.

Wenn ihr also dort angeln möchtet, dann erkundigt Euch doch mal nach Gastkarten bei denen, die dort zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind!

Ernie


----------



## welsstipper (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

ein bekannter von mir (landwirt) hat mehrere hektar-land und durch seine felder und auch quer durch seinen hof fliesst ein kleiner fluss ... an diesem hat ein angelverein das fischereirecht jedoch nur bis zu seinem grundstück !!!  sein grundstück dürfen sie nicht betreten und nicht befischen ... er verkauft tageskarten und dort wird auch von der polizei kontrolliert und angezeigt wenn er dort angler sieht die keine tageskarte bei ihm gekauft haben !!! hinter seinem grundstück darf der verein wieder angeln ... 


das kann in deinem fall natürlich ganz anders sein ...


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*



welsstipper schrieb:


> ein bekannter von mir (landwirt) hat mehrere hektar-land und durch seine felder und auch quer durch seinen hof fliesst ein kleiner fluss ... an diesem hat ein angelverein das fischereirecht jedoch nur bis zu seinem grundstück !!!  sein grundstück dürfen sie nicht betreten und nicht befischen ... er verkauft tageskarten und dort wird auch von der polizei kontrolliert und angezeigt wenn er dort angler sieht die keine tageskarte bei ihm gekauft haben !!! hinter seinem grundstück darf der verein wieder angeln ...
> 
> 
> das kann in deinem fall natürlich ganz anders sein ...



Das variiert lokal sehr stark - je nach Region können dort theoretisch auch alte "vererbte" Fischereirechte für Grundstückseigentümer, Grundstücksmieter oder Grundstückspächter existieren, die sich aber dann auch aus dem Grundbuch ergeben müssen und eher eine regionale Seltenheit & Ausnahme sind - aber im ländlichen Bereich kommt sowas schonmal vor (Höfe-Recht usw.).

Es kommt darauf an, welches Recht in dem Gebiet früher einmal galt - das alte "Höfe-Erbrecht", der Code-Civil, das ALR (preuß. allg. Landrecht) - usw. - da sind viele Konstellationen denkbar und Deutschland ist da ziemlich zersplittert, weil früher einmal jedes Gebiet, Fürstentum, Königreich usw. ein eigenes Recht hatte - man bedenke bitte, dass unser BGB erst von 1900 ist - das StGB erst von 1872 oder so.....*davor* gab es ne Menge unterschiedliche Rechtsordnungen, von denen einige Vorschriften sogar auch heute (!) noch weitergelten!

Jedoch gibt es auch Konstellationen, in denen Fischereipächter verbriefte Betretungsrechte haben, was vielen Eigentümern oft nicht "schmeckt" - aber wie gesagt, dass variiert lokal und die Unterschiede lassen sich zumeist rechtshistorisch erklären!

*Zur Not hilft die zuständige Fischereibehörde sicher gerne weiter, wenn man "rechtssicher" dort angeln möchte!
* 
*Mein Rat wäre, sich dort VOR dem Angeln mal schlau zu machen!*

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*



welsstipper schrieb:


> e... durch seine felder und auch quer durch seinen hof fliesst ein kleiner fluss ... an diesem hat ein angelverein das fischereirecht jedoch nur bis zu seinem grundstück !!! ...



Ist doch fast überall so, kaum ein Fluss ist in voller Länge von einem Pächter gepachtet. Hier hat nun der Landwirt die Möglichkeit, das Fischereirecht selbser auszuübern und nicht zu verpachten, also, hier liegt der Fall klar, im Fall des TE wäre es durchaus denkbar, wenn auch unwahrscheinlich, dass der Grundstückseigentümer ein altes Fischereirecht haben könnte, das dann aber nur von ihm persönlich ausgeübt werden kann.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ist doch fast überall so, kaum ein Fluss ist in voller Länge von einem Pächter gepachtet. Hier hat nun der Landwirt die Möglichkeit, das Fischereirecht selbser auszuübern und nicht zu verpachten, also, hier liegt der Fall klar, im Fall des TE wäre es durchaus denkbar, wenn auch unwahrscheinlich, dass der Grundstückseigentümer ein altes Fischereirecht haben könnte, das dann aber nur von ihm persönlich ausgeübt werden kann.



...unwahrscheinlich ist es - aber - wenn er es hat, dann kann er es gegen Kohle auch an Fischereischeininhaber "delegieren" und muss es nicht zwingend höchstpersönlich ausüben - das ist in vielen ländlichen Regionen so, wie das Bsp. vom Welsstipper zeigt. 

Der *Regelfall* ist aber ein anderer & alte "ererbte" Fischereirechte von Grunstückseigentümern sind eher die "1 %"-Ausnahme....!...und zumeist greift diese Ausnahme nur bei alten Höfen in landwirtschaftlich geprägten Regionen!

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...unwahrscheinlich ist es - aber - wenn er es hat, dann kann er es gegen Kohle auch an Fischereischeininhaber "delegieren" und muss es nicht zwingend höchstpersönlich ausüben ...
> 
> Ernie



Wie schon gesagt, da gibt es wahrscheinlich Dutzende von Regelungen. Ich habe einen Bekannten, der hat hier im Raum SU ein geerbtes Fischereirecht an einem Mühlenbach, das nur er selbst ausüben kann/ darf. Wenn er ohne Nachkommen verstirbt, dann erlischt auch das Recht, kann also nur an direkte Nachfahren vererbt werden |bigeyes


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, da gibt es wahrscheinlich Dutzende von Regelungen. Ich habe einen Bekannten, der hat hier im Raum SU ein geerbtes Fischereirecht an einem Mühlenbach, das nur er selbst ausüben kann/ darf. Wenn er ohne Nachkommen verstirbt, dann erlischt auch das Recht, kann also nur an direkte Nachfahren vererbt werden |bigeyes




Wenn der Bach gut ist, dann schlage ihm bitte vor, dass er mich adoptiert - damit bin ich rechtlich einem direkten Nachfahren zu 100 % gleichgestellt & angle dort dann gerne weiter!



Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Lohnt sich nicht mehr, fällt zu oft im Jahr trocken, muss aber vor 20 Jahren noch ein Supergewässer gewesen sein.


----------



## Sneep (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Hallo,

Grundsätzlich ist das Fischereirecht an den Grundbesitz gebunden, d.h. der Anlieger hat das Fischereirecht bis zur Flussmitte. Damit darf er hier fischen und auch Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben. 
Einen Pachtvertrag darf er jedoch nicht abschließen. Hierzu wird mindestens auf Ebene der Gemeinde ein gemeinsamer Fischereibezirk gebildet. Alle Fischrechte innerhalb einer Gemeinde werden zusammengefasst.

In der Regel verpachtet die Genossenschaft der Anlieger das Fischrecht an einen Verein. Damit hat der Grundstückseigentümer kein Fischereirecht mehr, denn er bekommt ja anteilig seinen Anteil an der Pachtsumme die der Verein zahlt. Das Fischrecht liegt beim Verein und wenn der Grundstückseigentümer trotzdem fischt, tut er das unter Verletzung fremden Fischrechtes.

Genau das ist aber die Definition einer Fischwilderei.

Neben dem an den Grundbesitz gebundenen Fischrecht, gibt es sogenannte selbstständige Fischrechte.

Das sind meist sehr alte Rechte. Diese sind nicht an den Grundbesitz gebunden.

sneep


----------



## Sneep (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wer dann dort angelt, unter Verletzung dieses fremden Fischereirechts, der macht sich in aller Regel wegen Fischwilderei (§ 293 StGB) strafbar, weil´s ein Fluss ist - bei einem Fließgewässer ist es kein (versuchter) Diebstahl (§ 242 StGB), der es bei einem See etc. wohl auch mal sein könnte!
> 
> 
> Ernie




Hallo Ernie1973

Ob stehendes oder Fließgewässer ist bei der Beurteilung ob Fischwilderei oder Diebstahl zunächst unerheblich.

Wenn ich einen Fisch besetze verliere ich grundsätzlich das Eigentumsrecht an dem Tier. Diebstahl setzt aber einen Eigentümer voraus.

Genau deshalb wurde der § zur Fischwilderei geschaffen.

Ausnahmen sieht der Gesetzgeber bei *Zuchtteichen und anderen Privatgewässern.* 

Das heißt aber auch, wenn ich einen See > 0,5 ha besetze (Regelung NRW), der mir alleine gehört, ist der Fisch herrenlos, obwohl klar ist, von wem der Fisch stammt.

In diesem Fall ist es Fischwilderei und kein Diebstahl.

Ich gebe dir Recht, dass es in einem Fließgewässer keinen Diebstahl geben kann, da hier weder die Definition Zuchtteich, noch Privatgewässer zutreffen können.

Aber auch in einem stehenden Gewässer ist bis auf die beiden genannten Ausnahmen der Fisch herrenlos.

SNeEP


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Teilweise richtig - teilweise auch ziemlich falsch, was Du da schreibst, lieber Sneep!

ABER - NRW kann schon *keine* eigene (abweichende) Regelung treffen, wann ein Fisch "herrenlos" ist, weil das StGB (und hinsichtlich von Besitz & Gewahrsamsfragen auch das BGB) *Bundesrecht* ist und *eine bundesweite Definition gilt & gelten muss.*

In der Kommentierung zum StGB kannst Du übrigens *KLAR* nachlesen, dass an Fischen in Teichen und sonstigen geschlossenen Privatgewässern *NUR* Diebstahl (und *NICHT* Fischwilderei!) möglich ist, weil die Fische im Eigentum ( § 960 I BGB) stehen. 

Solltest Du weiterhin zweifeln, dann lies bitte selber nach:

-->Fundstelle: Tröndle/Fischer - Kommentar zum StGB - § 293 Rn. 2 

Das ist übrigens *der* *(!!!)* Kommentar, den Richter und Staatsanwälte auf dem Tisch stehen haben - weswegen ich ihn auch meistens nutze, um mir eine praxistaugliche Meinung bilden zu können!...ich nutzte ihn auch als Rechtsreferendar um Anklagen & Urteile selber zu schreiben, die allesamt auch so "in Umlauf" kamen, nachdem meine Ausbilder vom Golfplatz zurückgekommen waren & sie unterzeichneten! ))

In meinem Gartenteich (als geschlossenem Gewässer) wird ein Fisch nicht herrenlos - egal, ob der nun 2x3 m gross ist, oder 30 x 20 m.

Mein Eigentumsrecht erlischt folglich *NICHT* durch Besatz!!!

Es geht vielmehr um die tatsächliche Sachherrschaft, bzw. um die Möglichkeit diese auch Auszuüben. (z.B. durch Abfischen mit Netzen).

Bei einer grossen Talsperre kann man überlegen, ob nicht doch Fischwilderei dem Fischdiebstahl vorzuziehen ist, weil def. eine gewisse Gewahrsamlockerung faktisch gegeben ist, ob der Größe, (selbst wenn sämtliche Fische darin im Eigentum nur EINES Angelvereins stehen, der sogar laut Pachtvertrag zum Abfischen & Verwerten der Fische berechtigt wäre, wenn z.B. der Pachtvertrag nicht verlängert würde), aber bei privaten Teichanlagen ist die Sachlage relativ klar und es wird in der Regel Fischdiebstahl verfolgt, weil ein Eigentum & Gewahrsam des Eigentümers an allen darin befindlichen Fischen angenommen wird.

Bei Teichen und sonstigen geschlossenen Privatgewässern stellt sich diese Frage allerdings *NICHT - wobei die Größe dann keine Rolle spielt*!!!

Mir ist es jetzt zu mühsam, alle diesbezüglichen Definitionen hier reinzuschreiben & zu erklären & die Kurzformel, dass bei "offenen" Gewässern eher Fischwilderei vorliegt & bei geschlossenen Gewässern eher Fischdiebstahl angenommen wird, wird der Praxis gerecht.

Jetzt eine Strafrecht AT & BT Vorlesung zu halten, würde hier auch den Rahmen sprengen - aber die Faustformel taugt schon für die Praxis, um Fischwilderei vom (Fisch-) Diebstahl abzugrenzen.

Da es hier ohnehin um ein Fliessgewässer geht, erübrigen sich aber weitere Ausführungen!Da wird´s als Fischwilderei verfolgt werden, wenn fremdes Fischereirecht verletzt wird.



Hinsichtlich Deiner Ausführungen zum Fischereirecht des Eigentümers eines am Fluss anliegenden Grundstücks würde mich eine *gesetzliche Fundstelle* interessieren, aus der sich dieses ( ="bis zur Flussmitte" usw.) *SO* ergibt - eine solche Regelung ist mir nämlich nicht bekannt & auch in der jur. Praxis noch nie begegnet. 

Ich würde bezweifeln, dass ein Anlieger gezwungen werden könnte, sein Fischereirecht zu verpachten, wenn er dies nicht wünscht, sondern es selber ausüben möchte.

Zudem zweifle ich daran, dass einem Eigentümer eines z.B. flussanliegenden Grundstücks quasi "automatisch" immer auch ein Fischereirecht zusteht - das kann sicherlich mal der Fall sein, muss sich dann aber auch so aus dem Grundbuch ergeben und ist nicht der Regelfall bei Anliegergrundstücken an Flüssen.

Bitte zitier doch mal eine Stelle im Gesetz, aus der sich Deine oben getätigten Aussagen ergeben - dafür wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar, weil es mich interessiert & weil ich es so nirgendwo im Gesetz finde !?!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Sneep (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Hallo Ernie 1973

  Ich habe behauptet und tue dies weiterhin, dass nicht *grundsätzlich* an Stillgewässern nur der Diebstahl in Frage kommt.
  Es gibt ganz sicher Ausnahmen, nämlich Teiche und andere Privatgewässer.
  Daraus abzuleiten, dass diese Aussage alle Stillgewässer umfasst halte ich für verwegen.


  Teiche sind definiert als künstliche Gewässer. Weiterhin wird im Kommentar nicht gesprochen von Teichen und Privatgewässern, sondern von Teichen und *anderen* Privatgewässern.
  Das heißt, auch diese Teiche sind Privatgewässer. 



  Letztendlich geht es um die Frage ob der Fisch Herrenlos ist oder nicht. Der Fisch in deinem Gartenteich ist nicht Herrenlos (Privatgewässer) ebensowenig die Forelle im Zuchtteich.
  Ich habe diese Fische weiterhin in meiner Kontrolle.


  Das gilt aber nicht für alle stehenden Gewässer. Wenn ein Verein Karpfen in seinen Baggersee  besetzt, hat er diese keinesfalls unter Kontrolle. Der Karpfen ist somit Herrenlos und dadurch kommt Diebstahl nicht  in Frage, da hier ein geschädigter Besitzer erforderlich ist.


  Was ist mit einem See mit mehreren Fischrechten? Was ist mit den großen Seen in Mecklenburg oder im Alpenvorland. Ist der Fisch hier auch nicht herrenlos?


  Es ist völlig unbestritten, dass es bei stehenden Gewässern Ausnahmen gibt, da hier der §293 nicht gilt weil der Fisch hier nicht Herrenlos ist.
  Die Aussage, dass das für stehende Gewässer die Regel ist, ist aber falsch.


  Ansonsten wären viele Schwarzangler die man am Baggersee des Vereins erwischt und wegen Fischwilderei bestraft hat arme Justizopfer.
  (Würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, nachdem ich weiß, dass bei euch die Lehrlinge unterschreiben während die Chefs golfen.):q


  Zu den weiteren Punkten:
  Die Aussage, wonach dem Uferanlieger grundsätzlich das Fischrecht bis zur Flussmitte zusteht, ist so natürlich falsch. Das Fischrecht ist da gegeben wo sein Grundstück sich erstreckt. Das ergibt sich letztlich aus dem Grundbuch. Bei kleinen Bächen ist dies in der Regel bis zu Bachmitte, das muss aber nicht so sein.


  In NRW werden alle Fischrechte an einem Fließgewässer mindestens auf Ebene der Gemeinde zu einem gemeinschaftlichen Fischereibezirk zusammengefasst. 



Nach Gründung der Fischereigenossenschaft wird der Grundstückseigentümer Zwangsmitglied der Genossenschaft. Sein Fischrecht geht an diese über.


  Es kann ja nicht sein, dass jeder anliegende Kleingärtner auf seinen 5 m Lauflänge eine eigene Hegevorstellung umsetzt.

  Das ganze ist vergleichbar mit dem Jagdrecht. Da werden auch Bezirke gebildet und das Jagdrecht für diese verpachtet. Jeder Landwirt wird Zwangsmitglied.
  Da kann auch keiner sagen, auf meinem Maisacker jage ich alleine.

  SNeeP


----------



## Altonaer Jung (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Moin moin ... zwar ein sehr alter Thread aber ich wollte nicht noch einmal einen neuen auf machen.

 Folgender Sachverhalt ... ein bekannter von mir hat ein Grundstück an einem Stichkanal in Hamburg.
 Der Stichkanal wurde von einem Verein gepachtet und auch auf einer Internetseite, wo alle freien Gewässer für Hamburg drin stehen, wird der gesamte Kanal als Pachtgewässer geführt.
 Nun ist es jedoch so, dass ich eine Seite gefunden habe, auf welcher geschrieben wird, dass der Stichkanal auf der Strecke vom Abzweig bis zu einer Brücke verpachtet ist (die Brücke befindet sich ca. 500m vor dem Ende des Stichkanals).
 Das Grundstück von meinem Bekannten befindet sich hinter der Brücke in Richtung Ende des Kanals.
 Beim Amt bekomme ich niemanden dran der mir sagen kann, was nun das Fischereirecht betrifft |kopfkrat
 Der Bekannte von mir müsste rein theoretisch doch mitgeteilt bekommen haben, wenn das Stück Gewässer an seinem Grundstück verpachtet wurde, oder!? Schließlich erstreckt sich laut Grundstückskarte sein Grundstück bis zur Mitte des Kanals.

 Er hat dort schon geangelt und als welche von dem besagten Angelverein auf ihrem Boot ankamen haben sie ihn vertreiben wollen. Er bat sie dann sein "Grundstück" zu verlassen, was sie dann auch getan haben.
 Wäre es wirklich Pachtgewässer so wie sie es scheinbar fälschlicher Weise überall schreiben, hätten die doch sicherlich die Polizei dazu geholt anstatt sich einfach verscheuchen zu lassen, oder was meint ihr!?

 Dazu muss man sagen, dass ab der Brücke alles Privatgrundstücke sind, die meistens irgendwelchen Firmen gehören.

 Wenn ich nun von ihm die Erlaubnis bekomme dort zu angeln, dann kann mir doch keiner was oder irre ich mich!?
 Einen gültigen Fischereischein besitze ich selbstverständlich.

 Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, denn wir wollen morgen Nacht auf die Jagd gehen und ich habe kein Bock Probleme zu bekommen.

 Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Hallo Altonaer Jung,

Fischereirecht ist Ländersache und die speziellen Regelungen in Deinem Fall wird wahrscheinlich nur ein "Hamburger Spezialist" bentworten können. In Bayern ist es so, daß wenn  jemand sogar auf beiden Seiten des Gewässers die Grundstücke besitzt, er deswegen noch lange nicht das Fischereirecht hat. Grundstücksbesitz und Fischereirecht sind meistens in verschiedenen Händen. Aber vielleicht ist das in Hamburg ja anders.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Jaja die guten deutschen Gesetzes wirren ,habe mal gelesen Gewässer ab X -Hektar Wasserfläche unterliegen der Bewirtschaftungspflicht ,was den Fischereischein B voraussetzt.Der Eigentümer behält allerdings das 
 Küchenfischereirecht,daß heißt er darf mit der Angel für den Eigenbedarf
 Fische fangen.Des weiteren stand da drin -das Fischereirecht ist unteilbar-
 was soviel heißt -nur der Bewirtschafter ist befugt Angelberechtigungen zu erteilen.Habe das Gesetzblatt leider entsorgt war aber aus Brandenburg 
 nach der Wende.Ob es heut noch Gültigkeit hat ??????


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Moin moin,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> In Bayern ist es so, daß wenn jemand sogar auf beiden Seiten des Gewässers die Grundstücke besitzt, er deswegen noch lange nicht das Fischereirecht hat. *Grundstücksbesitz und Fischereirecht sind meistens in verschiedenen Händen.*


 
 Nicht zwangsläufig in verschiedenen Händen. Aber auch nicht automatisch mit einander verbunden....

 Habe hier in MV aktuell ein Fall bei dem das Gewässer Eigentum von XY ist (Fischereirecht incl.) . Umliegender Grund und Boden  zu 70% jedoch jemand anderes gehört.... Die beiden haben sich dann pers. abgesprochen , also geeinigt  wie sie mit diesem Problem umgehen..


----------



## Sneep (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist das Fischrecht an den Grundbesitz gebunden.Es gibt zwar selbstständige Rechte, wo das nicht so ist, die sind aber sehr selten. Da hat z.B. ein Müller von seinem Herzog das Recht bekommen alle Fische im Mühlenkanal zu fangen. Diese Bindung an den Landbesitz gilt überall, auch in  Bayern. Dort ist es nur so, dass das Bachbett ein eigenes Grundstück bildet. In dem Beispiel aus Hamburg geht das Grundstück bis zur Gewässermitte. Damit hat der Grundstückseigentümer das Fischrecht auf der Länge seines Grundstücks  und bis zur Mitte.
Hier darf er fischen  und fischen lassen.

Es sei denn, es gibt eine Fischereigenossenschaft. Das ist der Zusammenschluss der Fischereirechtsbesitzer im Bereich einer Gemeinde oder höher . Dann werden die Fischrechte zu einem gemeinsamen Fischereibezirk zusammengefasst. Die Genossenschaft gibt eigene Karten aus oder verpachtet das Gewässer. Mit entstehen der Genossenschaft fallen die Fischrechte an sie. Der Grundstückseigentümer verliert es, erhält dafür einen Anteil an der Pacht. Das ist genau wie beim Jagdrecht. Da kann der Bauer auf seinem Acker auch nicht mehr auf Hasen gehen, selbst mit Jagdschein nicht.

In unserem Beispiel kann es viele Gründe für diese Situation geben.
-Der Eigentümer wurde vergessen
-sein Grundstück gehört zu einer anderen Gemeinde.
-Er weiß gar nicht, woher die 6  Euro kommen, die am Jahresende auf dem Konto sind

Wenn es die Genossenschaft gibt, würde ich dringend davon abraten, dort zu fischen.
Du warst bei der Behörde, aber wohl bei der falschen. Zuständig ist die UFB des Landkreises oder der Stadt.
Im Internet mit dem Suchbegriff "Fischereiprüfung" suchen, dann hast du sehr schnell  den richtigen Ansprechpartner. Oder frage im Verein nach der Adresse der Genossenschaft. Die müssen die ja haben, weil das ihr Verpächter ist.

Das bitte vor dem Fischen klären, ansonsten ist das u.U. eine Fischwilderei nach §293 StGB und damit eine Straftat.
Dazu ist nicht einmal eine Anzeige erforderlich um das zu verfolgen.

Ob es in Hamburg noch spezielle Regelungen bezüglich der Fischereigenossenschaften gibt, kann ich nicht ausschließen.  
Das ist aber sehr einheitlich geregelt, außer Bayern natürlich.

sneep


----------



## Altonaer Jung (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten ich werde das mal abklären und euch eine Rückmeldung geben, wie sich das ganze nun letztendlich bei meinem Beispiel verhält.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*



Altonaer Jung schrieb:


> Moin moin ...
> Wenn ich nun von ihm die Erlaubnis bekomme dort zu angeln, dann kann mir doch keiner was oder irre ich mich!?
> Einen gültigen Fischereischein besitze ich selbstverständlich.
> 
> ...


 
 Moin...vielleicht könnte Dier Jemand helfen wenn das Gewässer oder die genaue Stelle einstellst.
 Das Könnte aber auch zu Neid oder Stress führen.

 Sonst bleibt Dier eigentlich nur zunächst einmal herauszufinden wem da das Fischereirecht im Einzelfall gehört, vielleicht ruht da gar die Fischerei ganz.

 Snepp hat es ja schon geschrieben grundsätzlich sind solche Rechte oft mit Eigentum verbunden.
 Das sind dann alte Rechte, die halt dem Eigentümer das Recht gaben von seinem Grundstück Fischfang zu betreiben.
 Das ist eine recht einfache alte Betrachtung die schon einmal Voraussetzt das Fische halt da sind.
 Oft darf dann jeder Eigentümer im rechtlichen Rahmen bis zur Mitte abgreifen was geht.

 So eine Stückelung macht aber keinen Sinn wenn es um eine sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer geht.
 Oft wurden also auch diese Rechte zusammengelegt um sie so etwas moderner oder sinnvoller zu gestalten.
 Erst dann macht Besatz oder auch Rücksicht auf die Nachhaltigkeit erst Sinn.

 In Regionen wie alten Hansestädten wurde so etwas durchaus schon vor sehr langer Zeit gemacht, dort ist je die Spezialisierung der Berufe schon seit Jahrhunderten Bestandteil der Gemeinschaften, die das dann durch Rechte regelten.
 Fischer waren halt ein Berufszweig und das waren nicht unbedingt wie man heute oft denkt, nur arme Menschen.
 Das war eine mächtige Zunft von Menschen die Ihr gesichertes Auskommen hatten und keine Tagelöhner.

 Das ist ja kein ländlicher Raum gewesen wo Bauern auch mal einen Fisch fangen.
 Teilweise gab es Bürgerrechte wie z.B in Bremen, wo jeder Bürger sich seine Fische fangen durfte um sie zu essen, wobei gleichzeitig große Fischereirechte an Berufs-Fischer vergeben wurden.
 Teilweise wurde so etwas gar bei Arten extra geregelt, wie z.B bei Fischen, Neunaugen, Krebsen und Muscheln.

 Du wirst also in Deinem Einzelfall herausfinden müssen wer dort die Fischereirechte überhaupt  hat.
 Hat Dein Bekannter sie nicht, hilft es Dier kein Stück weiter das Du sein Grundstück betreten darfst.

 Möglich ist auch das sie da ruhen, sie also wegen eines Konfliktes von Grundstückseigentümern und der Fischerei dort nur für Alle ausgesetzt sind.

 Auch so würde es erklären warum die Aufseher sich dort haben vertreiben lassen....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*



Altonaer Jung schrieb:


> Schließlich erstreckt sich laut Grundstückskarte sein Grundstück bis zur Mitte des Kanals.



Hier steckt der eigentliche Klärungsbedarf drin.

 1.) Was ist das für eine Grundstückskarte?

 Ist das die offizielle Vermessungskarte, die auch beim Katasteramt eingetragen ist, also ein Katasteramtsauszug mit offizieller Gültigkeit und genauester Grenzfestlegung und Grenzmarkierung?

 2.) was steht wörtlich und ganz offiziell im Grundbuch dazu?

 Verlasse dich niemals auf Aussagen der Eigentümer und irgendwelche Karten, die keinen amtlichen Charakter haben.

 Wenn 1 und 2 geklärt sind, dann geht man zu dem Verein, der das angeblich gepachtet hat und lässt sich den Pachtvertrag zeigen, worin ganz klar geschrieben steht, was Pachtgenstand ist und wer der Verpächter ist.

 Weichen Pachtvertrag und Grundbucheintrag voneinander ab, muss man sich rechtliche Sicherheit verschaffen, im Zweifel vor Gericht.

 Bevor das alles nicht zu 100% geklärt ist, würde ich nicht mal ansatzweise dran denken dort zu Angeln.


----------



## Altonaer Jung (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

So .... Lange Rede garkein Sinn - die klappspaten vom angelverein haben einfach mal ne Falschaussage ins Internet gestellt !!!
Laut "Landesbetrieb Immobilienmanagement und Grundvermögen"(welche mir die Informationen aus dem Pachtvertrag herausgeholt haben) ist es wie folgt: 
1. das Stück ab dem Knick in den Stichkanal bis zur erdeeb Brücke (Ca 50m) ist komplett verpachtet
2. ab der ersten Brücke bis zu zweiten Brücke ist nur die EINE Seite sn den Verein verpachtet und ein kurzes Stück hinter der 1. Brücke 
3. ab der zweiten Brücke gehört denen überhaupt nichts !!!! Dort obliegt das Fischereirecht den Grundstücksbesitzern und niemandem sonst (bzw. den Leuten, denen es vom Grundstücksbesitzer erlaubt wird)

Das ist schon ne krasse Angelegenheit weil die das offiziell auf ihrer Internetseite mal GANZ anders anpreisen !!!!!! 
Ich freue mich also auf heute Nacht und bete, dass uns einer von dem Verein kontrollieren will ... Ich glaube da werden dann mal die Freunde in blau dazu geholt ....
Ich werde nun alle Grundstücksbesitzer im Ende des Kanals anschreiben und schauen ob wir die Teile pachten können 

Vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Gruß und Petri heil aus Hamburg


----------



## Sneep (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*

Snepp hat es ja schon geschrieben grundsätzlich sind solche Rechte oft mit Eigentum verbunden.
 Das sind dann alte Rechte, die halt dem Eigentümer das Recht gaben von seinem Grundstück Fischfang zu betreiben.
 Das ist eine recht einfache alte Betrachtung die schon einmal Voraussetzt das Fische halt da sind.


Hallo Bernd,

das hat *Sneep *genau nicht geschrieben!
Diese alten Rechte sind eben nicht mit Eigentum verbunden . Deshalb auch die Bezeichnung selbstständige Fischrechte.

Grundsätzlich ist das Fischrecht an den Landbesitz gebunden, Heute ist  das anders gar nicht mehr möglich. Alte selbständige Rechte, die vor Inkrafttreten des Fischereigesetzes bestanden, haben Bestandsschutz.
Man versucht aber von Seiten der Behörden, diese Rechte aufzulösen ggf. durch abkaufen. 
Ein selbstständiges Fischrecht ist nicht an das jeweilige Grundstück gebunden.

Du pachtest einen Bach, auf den ein altes selbstständiges Fischrecht eingetragen ist. 

Dann kann es dir passieren, dass der Pastor des Nachbarortes anrückt, weil Karl der Kahle vor 500 Jahren dem Pastor dieses Ortes und allen seinen Nachfolgern das Recht eingeräumt hat sich im Mai 5 Forellen zu fangen, bis zum Ende der Welt. 

Mein Künstlername ist im  übrigen *SNEEP,* Snepp lag mir zu nahe bei Depp:q

SNEEP


----------



## Trollwut (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*



Sneep schrieb:


> Dann kann es dir passieren, dass der Pastor des Nachbarortes anrückt, weil Karl der Kahle vor 500 Jahren dem Pastor dieses Ortes und allen seinen Nachfolgern das Recht eingeräumt hat sich im Mai 5 Forellen zu fangen, bis zum Ende der Welt.



Wenn der Pastor mit der Begründung kommt, dann würd ich ihn aber flugs das Weite suchen lassen. Vor 500 Jahren war Karl der Kahle nämlich schon über 600 Jahre tot :m [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*



Sneep schrieb:


> Diese alten Rechte sind eben nicht mit Eigentum verbunden . Deshalb auch die Bezeichnung selbstständige Fischrechte.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist das Fischrecht an den Landbesitz gebunden, Heute ist  das anders gar nicht mehr möglich. Alte selbständige Rechte, die vor Inkrafttreten des Fischereigesetzes bestanden, haben Bestandsschutz.
> Man versucht aber von Seiten der Behörden, diese Rechte aufzulösen ggf. durch abkaufen.


Sehr gut uns verständlich beschrieben, genau so ist das.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage -Angeln vom Privatgrundstück*



Sneep schrieb:


> Snepp hat es ja schon geschrieben grundsätzlich sind solche Rechte oft mit Grund-Eigentum verbunden.
> Das sind dann alte Rechte, die halt dem Eigentümer das Recht gaben von seinem Grundstück Fischfang zu betreiben.
> Das ist eine recht einfache alte Betrachtung die schon einmal Voraussetzt das Fische halt da sind.
> 
> ...


 
 Da hast Du mich auch missverstanden.
 Vielleicht hätte ich es anders schreiben sollen.
 Oben habe ich es in Rot eingefügt wie ich das meinte.

 Die oft unglaublich gestückelten und oft nur bis zu Gewässermitte reichenden alten Fischereirechte die sich vom Grundeigentum ableiten sind halt völlig unbrauchbar, wenn man Fischerei nachhaltiger gestalten will.
 Ob sie nun in selbständige Rechte oder Genossenschaften zusammengelegt werden ist eine Deutliche Verbesserung für die Fische.
 Es bringt halt nichts wenn alle 50 m einer einseitig Fische besetzt oder schützt, andere aber nur alles entnehmen was sie bekommen können.
 Ich weiß das Du es wohl verstehen wirst, aber andere eben nicht.
 Wenn z.B Hechte in einen Zufluss einwandern mit Salmoniden um dort zu laichen.
 Dann kann das vor Ort als ein Problem verstanden werden, wo diese Hechte entnommen werden.
 Ist dieser Zulauf und das Ursprungsgewässer aber ein gemeinsames Fischereirecht, kann es anders gesehen werden.
 Wenn da sonst eben die Hechte kaum Laichgelegenheit haben, ist es ganz wichtig das diese Hechte dort ungestört laichen können, um dann ins Hauptgewässer zurückkehren zu können.
 Dann werden einzelne gefressene Forellen halt hingenommen.

 Für mich sind die von Grundrechten abgeleiteten Fischereirechte halt eher primitive Rechte.
 Primitiv weil sie immer noch eher nur die Nutzung betrachten, aber völlig ungeeignet sind wandernde Fische, oder Lebensgemeinschaften nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften.


----------

